
Dietary Fat, Not Protein / Carbs Regulates Energy Intake and Causes Adiposity - smn1234
https://www.cell.com/cell-metabolism/fulltext/S1550-4131(18)30392-9
======
maxharris
I flagged this because the headline used here on hn leaves off the _In Mice_
qualification from the actual article, which is (potentially) very misleading.
As bluGill and PaulHoule have noted, this is important!

~~~
grzm
From the guidelines:

> _" If you flag something, please don't also comment that you did."_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
mrhappyunhappy
Does this imply that a Keto diet makes you consume more? I find it to be the
opposite ever since I went on a low/no carb diet.

------
bluGill
In mice... Might or might not apply to humans.

~~~
PaulHoule
I would think appetite regulation would be very species specific.

The mouse is a 99% herbivore and would need different control laws than an
obligate carnivore such as a cat. A human can eat meat, not eat meat, can do
OK on a pretty wide range of feeds. (e.g. you can eat mouse kibble or cat
kibble and I definitely share my meals with both of those species.)

